
Amazon Registry - lotkowskim
https://www.amazonregistry.com
======
osullivj
pretentious.moi is already taken :(

~~~
trome
Not a very good TLD imo, .me is cheaper/not some weird unheard of string of
letters.

~~~
nbevans
It's French for me but yeah I do agree it's a fairly terrible branding.

